# HGVC Platinum trading



## Bootser (Dec 22, 2006)

How hard is it to trade into platinum time at other than home ownership at other Hilton resorts. I realize that it is very tough to generalize, but just wanted some feedback of either success or failure stories. I guess really the big question is on the Hawaii resorts, since they should in theory have the highest demand.
My reason for asking is that I am considering buying into the HGVC system. I am not sure there is anyone particular resort location that has any more appeal than the others, other than Hawaii. However if I purchased one of those in Hawaii as my home resort, it still may be years before I would use it to go to Hawaii. I would probably use it to trade for Hilton HHonors. What should my strategy be? Is this even a good approach?


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 22, 2006)

Bootser said:
			
		

> How hard is it to trade into platinum time at other than home ownership at other Hilton resorts. .....
> 
> However if I purchased one of those in Hawaii as my home resort, it still may be years before I would use it to go to Hawaii.



As long as you call right at the 9 month window, it is fairly easy to reserve at other HGVC resorts. 

The people who should be paying the huge premium which HGVC Hawaii gets over the other HGVC locations ( about twice the $ /pt) are the people who must travel to Hawaii often and during a specific week.  The word here on TUG is that at the 9 month open season window, most of the time, there is availability at most all of HGVC resorts including Hawaii.

Edited to add : This is true at the HGVC resorts but isn't true at the affiliate resorts which  may have much less availability.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Bill.  I, along with many others I'm sure, are happy to here this.

Kurt


----------



## i39249 (Dec 23, 2006)

I concur.  Whenever I book at 9 months, I never have any problems.  You just have to plan ahead.   Just make sure if its during the peak times, such as summer vacation and holidays that you do it right at the 9 month mark.


----------



## SallyMagoo (Dec 24, 2006)

In searches I have done, I have found that Valdoro Lodge in Breckenridge has been very hard to get 9 months out for a spring break ski week.  Nothing was available, so I am guessing most of the owners are using their weeks.


----------



## danb (Dec 24, 2006)

*HGVC Trading*

We have not had much trouble trading into Hawaii as long as you do it in the 9 mo. window. This year I looked at Hawaii and wanted to go for one week in Kauai and another in Oahu at our home resort. I was somewhat aprehensive about HHV since there is construction of the new tower going on so I booked two weeks in Kauai at the Pahio resorts. One week in the North and the second in the south. I had little trouble getting what I wanted, but you need to be flexable. I still might try to get one day at the HHV just to see whats going on.


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 24, 2006)

I have traded into Valdoro 9 months in advance for ski weeks.  I would recommend calling (or booking online at the 9 month mark) because the inventory goes quickly.


----------



## korndoc (Dec 25, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> The people who should be paying the huge premium which HGVC Hawaii gets over the other HGVC locations ( about twice the $ /pt) are the people who must travel to Hawaii often and during a specific week.  The word here on TUG is that at the 9 month open season window, most of the time, there is availability at most all of HGVC resorts including Hawaii.



I was thinking about buying at The Bay Club as a way to affiliate with the HGVC system.  If purchasing on Hawaii costs twice the $/point, where do you suggest for the best value per point?  

Some years I would stay at a timeshare while other years I would like to trade the points for a top category hotel in Europe, so I am interested in buying 7000-8400 points

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 25, 2006)

The true HGVC resorts in Hawaii are often 2 -3 times the price of the orlando and LV HGVC resorts both the developer prices and resale prices.  The only thing that gets you is a 12 month reservation window instead of a 9 month window. IMHO, the extra 3 months to reserve isn't worth the premium. 

 The HGVC Affiliate resorts prices are all over the board. I've seen some great deals buying at the Bay Club but your buying an HGVC affiliate not a true HGVC resort. I don't think that's a problem but something eles to consider. 

The most recent talk here on TUG about true deals in HGVC points in buying at the Hilton international- Grand vac club HIGVC in Scottland. You should do a search and look at the discussion.


----------



## korndoc (Dec 25, 2006)

Bill4728 said:


> The HGVC Affiliate resorts prices are all over the board. I've seen some great deals buying at the Bay Club but your buying an HGVC affiliate not a true HGVC resort. I don't think that's a problem but something eles to consider.
> 
> The most recent talk here on TUG about true deals in HGVC points in buying at the Hilton international- Grand vac club HIGVC in Scottland. You should do a search and look at the discussion.



Thanks Bill.

2 questions:  You imply in the statement above that there could be a difference between buying an affiliate rather than a true HGVC.  What problems could there be?
                  Also, you mentioned the HGVC in Scotland.  On TUG, the advice is usually buy where you will go often.  I'll likely only visit Scotland once.  Is the reduced cost worth disregarding this "rule" ?

Thanks again, and Merry Christmas to you!

Jeff


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Jeff,
   There is always the possibility of an affiliate being disaffiliated.  This has been seen with a number of Marriotts that were not built by Marriott.  This has not happened with Hilton yet.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 26, 2006)

There are 3 different HGVC properties
1 HGVC resorts - Hilton built and run resorts
2. HIGVC resorts - Hilton built and run by Hilton international
3. HGVC affiliate resorts- Built by others

As Seth said, the affiliates could be disaffiliate but has never been done with HGVC ( Marriott has done this many times). 

If you believe that points are points then buying the cheapest points ( both purchase price and MFs) to get into HGVC may be done by buying Hilton International. I personally might feel more comfortable buying one of the cheaper US properties like HGVC LV or Orlando but I've heard that a HIGVC purchase (even resale) is good for HGVC elite qualifications (if that is something you'd like).


----------



## korndoc (Dec 27, 2006)

OK Bill,  your reply leads to all sorts of new questions:

1. First you raised the fear of an affiliate becoming dis-affiliated.  Now you are implying some risk if a Hilton International resort is purchased.  What is the risk?

2.  Going back to my previous question, shouldn't I be purchasing where I want to visit frequently?  Although Las Vegas and Orlando have less expensive points, these are areas I would probably never visit with my time share.  We enjoy Hawaii and would visit every few years.  On the other hand, the earlier posts in this thread imply that trading into Hawaii can be done if I am diligent about the 9 month window, so I guess I should take the "points are points" attitude.    
        But what happens when I want to trade within SFX or RCI.  THEN,  points at a resort with lower draw power may hurt my chances.  Hilton's spread is not so great that I could see myself never using those companies for trading.

Jeff


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 27, 2006)

1 Only a few International Hiltons were built buy HIGVC.  Also, not all HIGVC properties are good for Elite, and you must buy 1 HGVC developer property at full developer pricing for elite status. 

2 Regarding purchasing where you are going to use: If the pricing is not much different, I would buy where you are going to use.  Yes, points are points and it does not matter much, but I would buy where you are going to use if the initial outlay is not much different (even if the maintenance is a drop more).  If there is a significant difference, then I would buy the cheapest points, as it is very easy to own 1 property and trade for a different 1.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 27, 2006)

I agree with Seth,

1. By affiliate I meant the non HGVC & non HIGVC resorts. Is there much chance that they will be dis-affiliated. I don't think so but it is info I thought you should know

2. When hawaii points are so much more than LV or Orlando points, IMHO I'd buy the cheaper points. You need to remember that the only time you can reserve early (at 12 months) is when you reserve 1. your home resort 2. home season 3. the size you own 4. a full week. If you want to change any of these factors then you must wait till 9 month out. Also with HGVC you don't trade for a different location than you own, you just reserve at different location than you own. This is way most people feel that points are points with HGVC. 



> But what happens when I want to trade within SFX or RCI. THEN, points at a resort with lower draw power may hurt my chances. Hilton's spread is not so great that I could see myself never using those companies for trading.


 Trading with RCI is by using your points and it doesn't matter what your home resort/unit are. Trading with SFX is alot more complicated and before even thinking of trading HGVC with SFX you should talk to SFX, Mark at SFX answers questions on another great TS site www.timeshareforums.com 

Good Luck


----------



## korndoc (Dec 29, 2006)

Thank you, Bill and Seth.

Bill, you didn't answer my question:  Is there any reason to avoid an international Hlton ts? Your earlier post implied this as you said "I personally might feel more comfortable buying one of the cheaper US properties"

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 29, 2006)

There is no reason to avoid the HIGVC resorts that I know of. I brought up the international resorts because they have recently been discussed as a new and interesting way of how to get into HGVC (and maybe  much cheaper). 

Because the international resorts are something which hasn't been discussed much before, I'm a little nervous about recommending them.


----------



## korndoc (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Bill. I appreciate that.  

I went to the European BB on TUG and read a little about the Scottish HIGVC. There was a HIGVC link there that only talked about the 3 Scottish locations.

Any suggestions where to go to read more and where to go to find re-sale HIGVC resorts?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 30, 2006)

I start with  Timeshare talk  . they are a UK based timeshare info website like TUG.


----------



## korndoc (Jan 1, 2007)

I just went to an HGVC web site that listed all the Hilton resorts, showing which are Hilton developed and which are "affiliates" and it clearly lists the Scotland resorts as affiliates.  In fact, none of the European resorts were listed as Hilton developed.

See:  http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/timeshare-vacation-resorts.php

So, I guess HIGVC may not be such a good idea if we assume affiliated resorts could be dropped while Hilton developed resorts are less likely to be dropped, right?.

Also, Bill, you said _"Trading with RCI is by using your points and it doesn't matter what your home resort/unit are."_    With a traditional ts, your location and season are so important to establish the strength of your trade in RCI or II.  How does that work with HGVC if you are just exchanging points?  Do more points placed with RCI equal better trading power?  What has been your experience drawing the more difficult RCI ts trades?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 1, 2007)

HGVC has a deal with RCI. So HGVC members have a generic deposit in all room sizes and seasons. I've read that RCI gives these generic HGVC deposits very high trading power.  You can't increase or decrease your trading power with RCI/HGVC.

For I believe 4800 HGVC pts you get a 2 bd, red season exchange. or 2400 pts get you a 2 bd during white season or a studio during red season. A full table of the RCI /HGVC pts is available at the end of the TUG advice article on HGVC link .



For more info on HIGVC  try their website www.higvc.co.uk . Although, they may be an affiliate to HGVC they are not a normal affiliate and  thats why buying a resort in their system may be better than buying a regular affiliate.


----------



## Blues (Jan 1, 2007)

korndoc said:


> Is there any reason to avoid an international Hlton ts?



I own at HIGVC Craigendarroch.  I got it for a very good price directly from HIGVC, and have enjoyed being part of the Hilton system.  I've never regretted my purchase.  Yet, I'd say there are two risks.

1. The main one is exchange rate risk.  When I bought it, not only was the purchase price much lower, so was the yearly maint fees.  Because of the weakness of the dollar against the pound, the maint fee now converts to about $850 in US dollars (IIRC).  Still not as bad as some units in Hawaii or Florida, but much higher than it started or than I had planned.

2. It's somewhat foreign (no pun intended) to the Hilton reps.  Every year, I call HGVC to convert my Craigendarroch week to Hilton points.  Every year, the rep isn't sure what to do and calls his/her supervisor.  The supervisor asks whether I've paid my maint fees (I have, but they have no way to check it).  They're very pleasant and professional; yet I get the impression that few folks at Hilton know what to do with the overseas affiliates.  If I were ever to forget to convert the unit in December (don't get the maint bill 'til November), I might be stuck with the unit in Scotland and without the HGVC points.


----------



## korndoc (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you, Bill and Blues.  Happy New Year to both of you.

Jeff


----------

